# Service Engine Soon light went off on its own???



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

So a few weeks ago I was driving from Chicago to Columbus, Oh. and half way into the trip the SES light goes on. I get back to Chicago and hook up my OBD. Tells me I have a faulty camshaft sensor and a cooling circuit failure. 

Since that time, I haven't had the time to address the problem. 

Yesterday, I notice that the light went off on its own. Anyone ever have the service engine soon light go off by itself? Am I destine for the light to come back on?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yes, it will probably go back on. Mine has been going on and off for some time now, and I have a o2 and knock sensor that are setting it off. I dont know if it means that it fixed itself or if it is still broken. Try scanning it again while the check engine light is off.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The SES light will go off if the same faults do not occur for 40 more engine starts after the initial faults were detected. IIRC. It may have been a fluke.


----------



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> The SES light will go off if the same faults do not occur for 40 more engine starts after the initial faults were detected. IIRC. It may have been a fluke.



Right on.. that made my day broseph!


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Should take 3 consecutive drive cycles with no errors to turn the light off. Depending on your driving style a drive cycle can take a while to complete. The trouble code is stored after the light goes off until 40 drive cycles are completed.


----------



## jim123 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nissan 2004 Maxima Service Engine light goes on and off automatically. I replaced an oxygen sensor when it first came on. It has now come on and then off and then back on automatically. What might be causing this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What code is set?


----------

